# anybody in new york??!



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

hey there. i've just moved to a new area and would like to make some friends! i'm a very friendly and goofy person and to hang around. i'm very non judgemental... i won't judge for looks or if you are out of job or anything like that. plus, it's about time we all stopped sitting on our asses and feeling sorry for ourselves and go out there and experience the world, so who wants to join me?! we could totally just go to a quiet area and have coffee or something like that. i love conversations.

if you're shy or something we can talk and get to know each other first.

message me for details!


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Representing New York right hurr! *runs in a circle*


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Westchester here (you know that already)


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

The rest of the city dumps its refuse where I live.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

upstate new york


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

rochester new york


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

Queens NY


----------



## Cool Calmness (Nov 18, 2010)

Not sure if anyone of you would be interested but I did started a support group. It's been around since August 2010. If anyone is interested, you can check it out at this post.


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

Living in Brooklyn and working in Manhattan here! 

I went to college out of state but recently graduated and moved back to my hometown Brooklyn.


----------



## ani279 (Dec 8, 2010)

brooklyn ny


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I live in Manhattan New York we should all meet up one day, but i am very shy and i usually do not have nothing to say.


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

Repping the Q.U. Hetic


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Queens! I'd be down to meet up also.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

*nyc!*

hey im from downtown nyc.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I suggest we send each other photos, a few texts, and stuff we have in common, then hopefully one day to meet and become friends. If anyone is interested write a comment here and see what we can do from there.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

im ok with writing here nycdude.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> im ok with writing here nycdude.


okay.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

*adsfa*

its okay nycdude, im usually have zero to say too.My parents said when i was little i didnt say a thing. And its the same to this day, Its not natural to me . I have to make an effort to say something most of the time. Where i live theres a doorman and i always get uncomfortable just to say good morning or hi. :|


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

new york is a city of sin, a modern day Sodom and Gomorrah combined

it should be dealt with accordingly


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm much further North and on the Eastern border which means that I might as well be in another state as far as the rest of you are concerned.:stu


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

im in nj,but have no friends..so id be game to meet in staten island ha...im to anxious to drive further


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

rctriplefresh, hell yeah id be cool too meat.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I live in manhattan close to staten island.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I live in Brooklyn, and I hate it. Its the worst place in the WORLD to be with SA and misphonia. First chance I get, I'm moving to the suburbs.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

hey nyc dude, what up , i havent seen any post from you recently. how are things with you?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> hey nyc dude, what up , i havent seen any post from you recently. how are things with you?


Ive been on some video game forums lately, but i do come here often. Doing okay, just bored, waiting for school to start next week. what part of NY do you live in?


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

I live in Westchester, but I'm too old to hangout with you guys. Good luck getting together though.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

downtown nyc


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

it'll be nice if we can meet up someday, i dont care if you are shyand introverted , im looking for friends to hang out with, ive gone too long without any type of social contact and its kind of driving me nuts. i have two good friends but they always seem to be busy. Its probably that i dont contact them because of my sa but when i have the guts maybe i will. anyway we should totally meet up someday if you are interested.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> it'll be nice if we can meet up someday, i dont care if you are shyand introverted , im looking for friends to hang out with, ive gone too long without any type of social contact and its kind of driving me nuts. i have two good friends but they always seem to be busy. Its probably that i dont contact them because of my sa but when i have the guts maybe i will. anyway we should totally meet up someday if you are interested.


tell me a little about yourself so we can get to know each other better, and maybe invite other new yorkers to hangout,


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

i dont know, i really dont know what to say. I was born in jersey, went to school there. im 27 male . As far as college i went for about a month or two, but coulnnt finish due to sa getting so bad. so right now im getting involved in a program which will hopefully get me a job in the future. Its really for people with mental disorders that helps people get jobs. My psychiatrist diagnosed me with paranoid schizophrenia, but i really think it was the drugs i was taking that made me go crazy. its not a life sentence though. i live with my parents in manhattan. Its can get really annoying when you have to say hi to the doorman everyday but i deal with it. Anyway i enjoy playing electric guitar although i not much of a good player. I have a facebook account, two friends, there pretty much busy with their life i dont get to meet them regularly. so im pretty much an internet junkie with a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

oh yeah as far as music goes, im into buckethead, a killer guitarist. some linkin park, some incubus and some rap.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

what ever happened to odd quiet girl?


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

nycdude how are you doing?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

bk ny


----------



## deanna57 (Jan 14, 2011)

I live in upstate NY in cow country:roll


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

i dont like brooklyn, for some reason


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm about an hour and a half east of Albany/Troy area but I'm not in New York state though.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

anyone else in nyc?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Long Island....


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

NYC here, manhattan


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

hey fade to one


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> hey fade to one


hey man. Where in nyc do you live?


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Upstate, near Rochester here.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

FadeToOne said:


> hey man. Where in nyc do you live?


downtown


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

for those that haven't seen this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/

ok, well I think we need to come up with something concrete if this is to happen.

So here is me doing that lol:

*Sunday, 1 P.M.* , in front of the Barnes n Nobles on 86th Street between 3rd and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.

We can go inside for a bit and introduce ourselves, or go directly for lunch at Shake Shack next door. There's also McDonalds and a bunch of other restaurants nearby.

After that we can go to the MET museum, which is a 10 min. walk from there. I assume most New Yorkers have been there, but those that haven't, now's your chance. Even if you don't like museums, you must see this one, it's one of the best in the world.

There are also parks and movie theaters nearby, we'll see whatever we feel like doing.

I definitely think this can be fun. Let me know here or PM me if you're interested in coming - I can give you my number.

Anyone outside NYC is welcome to come too if you feel like taking the trip.

So then, brothers and sisters....who's with me?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

see above


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I live in New Jersey but I work and spend a lot of time in the city. Likewise with her, if anybody wants to chat toss me a PM.


----------



## ImHiding (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in Manhattan, but knowing me, I'll probably have very little to say


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

guess I should post this here too:

*Sunday, February 20th, 6:00 PM* in front of the *Best Buy* on 86th Street and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.

Places to eat, a number of movie theaters - we can decide what movie on the spot. But yeah, Unknown looks good.

If people want a different time or place, speak up. Or let me know if you can come, so I can send you a PM with my number.


----------



## ImHiding (Dec 7, 2010)

Did anyone end up meeting up? Bummed I didn't see that message sooner


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

ImHiding said:


> Did anyone end up meeting up? Bummed I didn't see that message sooner


Yeah did anyone meetup? Very hard to get people to go to these things lol, I know from experience trying to meetup here.


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx (May 21, 2010)

Upstate, near Albany. Anyone else near me?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm in the Bronx. I would like to meet some fellow shy New Yorkers.


----------



## DSJoka (Apr 22, 2008)

I am 27 from the Bronx.


----------



## Leoluch (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm in westchester county.


----------



## uglor (Apr 26, 2010)

I am in Manhattan


----------



## Nethic (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm from Brooklyn.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Hm.... I don't live in the city, more like the suburbs of NYC. About an hour away


----------



## Leoluch (Apr 13, 2011)

We really should get a new group going. NYC seems like the easiest place to meetup. Are people still interested in this?


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

we could always try I was to far upstate to come to any of the earlier ones but im about 1.5 hrs out of ny now


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Leoluch said:


> We really should get a new group going. NYC seems like the easiest place to meetup. Are people still interested in this?


Hi, I'm interested.


----------



## readyok (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd be interested too, especially come fall.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm from Long Island.


----------



## idkaname (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm from Brooklyn and would definitely be interested


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in Glen Cove on Long Island. If anybody ever wants to do something, PM me. I don't mind driving a lot.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

although i'll be nervous, i'm down for a meetup. i live in bethpage, long island


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

Bronx here, not used to meeting people I dot kno, but willing do something diff go out the comfort zone........


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

Long Island people, we should do something!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww man, I wish I would have seen this thread when it started. I love being out in the chilly/cold temps. Anyway, Bronx over here  if anyone decides to plan gatherings, I'm in.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

Fall is coming! My favorite season. Let's plan a gathering!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

From the bronx..Anybody from the bronx or manhattan?


----------

